# Installing ANNA CFW on Nokia 5800



## Goleon (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it safe to install The anna CFW on my Nokia 5800 XM, what are the cons and loses??

or is there any other wortwhile CFW that i could flash for?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

Dude I Have Flashed my 5800 More than 200 times ...It Is always safe to flash your phone but make sure *Never Downgrade Your Firmware*


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Aug 17, 2011)

As mentiond by Ayuclack, I would like to second him in this regard.You might flash your cell innumerable number of times , if you know what you are doing (In this context I do apprehend that you know how to flash your mobile , using J.A>F and Pkey emulator and the subsequent procedure) . Fo CFWs you can look upto sites like dailymobile.se ,  Symbiantalk and pnht.pl  . They do have a whole lot of CFWs ,and also whilst flashing, do take not about your RM version as well. Happy flashing, cheers \m/


----------



## Goleon (Aug 18, 2011)

is there any good CFW's for Firmware v51.06
And will my warranty be void if i flash my phone with CFW????and if it will be void, can i retain my warranty if i reflash my phone with the original firmware??


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 18, 2011)

Warranty wont be void if u take ur phone with original firmware. Good Luck...


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow anna on s60v5 ....time to check out pnht.....rightaway....


----------



## Goleon (Aug 18, 2011)

I am going for the CFW Xpress Neutron..any opinions??


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 18, 2011)

Goleon said:


> I am going for the CFW Xpress Neutron..any opinions??



its better to make your own...
that way it will be more customized


----------



## Goleon (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont know how to make a CFW


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 21, 2011)

Goleon said:


> I dont know how to make a CFW



did u knew ABCD when u were three??

learn man its not that difficult

btw i think there isnt gonna be any anna cfw for s60v5


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 21, 2011)

other than those small bugfix & performance enhancing updates, there most likely won't be any update for Symbian S60 & below. and with time (say by Q1 2012) we should see some S^3 mobiles under 10k & 4k mobiles sporting S60 instead of the featureless S30/40.


----------



## Goleon (Aug 23, 2011)

there is an anna CFW for s60 5


----------



## pentiumlover (Aug 24, 2011)

Goleon said:


> there is an anna CFW for s60 5



Link / Source Please !


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2011)

Goleon said:


> there is an anna CFW for s60 5



thats just a c6 port with anna icons ...
you may just install the nuBlue theme from IND190 as well ..


----------



## PraKs (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there anyone who have already updated Anna on N5800 ? Please share


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 24, 2011)

I had made my own cfw its some where in mobile monster thread


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 25, 2011)

Go for this FW:

Photon N97-02 - Nokia 523x - RM-625,588


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Go for this FW:
> 
> Photon N97-02 - Nokia 523x - RM-625,588



Its not for 5800


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh sorry, go for Photon C6-04 then, fastest FW ever.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

@compaddict...looks good will try on sunday


----------



## baccilus (Aug 27, 2011)

But check the features before you go for the Photon firmware. He has removed several features that one may require. Qt based softwares don't work and I am not sure about Navigations as well. Mail for Exchange is gone for sure and so is music store.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2011)

ook thanks but these r useless to me


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 27, 2011)

Try Desire^2 from binh24 ...the latest and the closest feel to anna


----------



## baccilus (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it OK to install the official update over the Photon C6-03 firmware I have currently installed on my phone. I need to use the Mail for exchange which is not available on most of the CFWs. I just connected my phone to the PC suite and it is showing up a firmware update.


----------



## 008Rohit (Jan 6, 2012)

There is no Symbian Anna port for 5800.

I've switched back to OFW due to various bugs in C6 based firmwares.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

yup me to using original unhacked 5800 firmware nowdays  C6 CFW was nice but my ringtone sounded terrible


----------



## 008Rohit (Jan 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yup me to using original unhacked 5800 firmware nowdays  C6 CFW was nice but my ringtone sounded terrible



No, I'm not using unhacked nokia firmware. I'm using a CFW by me based on OFW. 

I'm not really aware of any sound problems with C6-based firmwares, though.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

It may be firmware specific...but it was there ....I have no problem with original firmware...I am not using my phone much nowdays


----------

